# PCO / PCOS



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

I thought I ask you ladies for advise as I think between all of us we know probably more about fertility than any one doctor.

I have gone in and out of fertility clinics for 3 years now. But this Spring was the first time that someone mentioned PCO(S) to us. 3 years ago my FSH was something like 3 or 4 (and I was 34). As far as the clinic was concerned, this was good. As far as Wikipedia was concerned that was typical for an anorexic!   The LH test showed that I was ovulating.

Last year they did a new test (ovary activity; would this have been the AHM?) and the result was about 40. Again, the clinic was happy with it.

I had stimulated IUI with about 20 follicles of differnet sizes. Months later I had a scan on day 6, unstimulated and I still had about 15 follicles. This was when the nurse sat us down to explain the difference between PCO and PCOS. She thought I had PCO. I since had another IUI, lowest possible drug setting and my follicles seemed happy with that (3 big ones).

As we are still not pregnant, we are now considering what to do next. And IVF seems the next step. 

From your experience, is it important to find out if I have PCO / PCOS?
If so, which tests should I ask for to get to a diagnosis?
With PCO(S), is there any method of trying to conceive more recommend than another?
And the most important queston: Does PCO / PCOS have an impact on the chance of getting pregnant (AND having a baby!)?

Congratulations for reading on to the end!   Any advise would be great!


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

HI there


Sorry am not much use but didnt want to read and run, when I had my first 2 cycles of icsi they said I had pcos so during my ivf I also had metformin, last 2 times I havent had any cysts on scans so didnt need the metformin but if you have other symptoms of pcos it may be worth a look or to ask at the clinic about it, my gp wouldnt enterntain prescribing it to me as its not licenced for that use but if you google pcos and metformin it will come up with lots of research about it,  hope that is of some help, lol 


Good luck
Maggie
xx


----------



## Candy76 (Feb 19, 2011)

Hi Maggie,

Thanks for your message. I had a quick read about Metformin. Sounds like it's a common/ recommended treatment option, especially as I am not overweight, so can't improve anything that way. Will definitively ask about it next at our next appointment.

Good luck with your next ET!
Candy


----------



## charlruk (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi Candy,

not sure if i can be helpful or not... 

i asked my GP to refer me to an Endocrinologist prior to starting our treatment as i was worried about PCO/S (don't know if that's an option for you?)- he confirmed i had PCOS - i needed blood tests and an internal scan.  I wasn't at the time over weight but we did discuss Metformin - he said there is no proven research that it helps with fertility, weight loss etc - but agreed it is often used in both settings so supported me trying it (i did have to twist his arm a little but i was determined i wanted to try!).  On the back of that recommendation my GP did prescribe it.  Obviously this could be a complete coincidence but a few months later when we were scanned at the clinic prior to starting our treatment i had no signs of cysts - so maybe that was the Metformin - i don't know....  

I'm rubbish at knowing what blood results are good or not - but it's obviously great the clinic is happy with your results.  PCO/S can affect fertility but you are ovulating and not over weight, often massive issues in PCOS, so they are incredibly positive factors in conceiving.

Take care and good luck!! 
There are lots of us out there with positive outcomes with PCO/S!
Chelle
xx


----------

